# What do you think about Hofstede's Cultural Dimensions?



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Does it imply that certain personality types are more common in certain societies, either as the product of geographical determinism, or simply shaped by a long history? 

Or is this just another case of how easy it is to lie with statistics?


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

*Peter Bungate: Japan’s 105-Hour Workweek*
Japan’s 105-Hour Workweek









The importance of cultural awareness in adapting to the “new normal”


The importance of cultural awareness in adapting to the “new normal”. Learn more with Louis Lima, Head of Skills Performance & Recruitment at Learnlight.




www.communicaid.com





*Compare Countries! *
Compare countries - Hofstede Insights

*Geert Hofstede, Dimensionalizing Cultures: The Hofstede Model in Context*
https://scholarworks.gvsu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1014&context=orpc
WVS Database

*Edward T. Hall and Mildred Reed Hall: Understanding Cultural Differences*


http://teaching.up.edu/bus511/xculture/Hall%20and%20Hall%201990,%20ch1.pdf



*Romie F. Littrell: Learning Styles of Students in and From Confucian Cultures*
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.129.7900&rep=rep1&type=pdf


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

Interesting comparison, both Malaysia and Japan are both Asian country that have a strong Confucian influence, and yet the difference is drastic. 










So*... *I've been thinking. Does this imply that Judging types are more common in Japan, or that is is simply more preferred in their society? 

And if so, what could be the reason behind it? Is it the result of their geographical features, or their political history? 

What do you guys think?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Self-report tests are inherently flawed.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

mia-me said:


> Self-report tests are inherently flawed.


But the data is collected as IBM's research project.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> But the data is collected as IBM's research project.


Isn't the data collected, premised on self-report surveys?


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

In what way do you think the survey will be unreliable?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> In what way do you think the survey will be unreliable?


Self-report is inherently flawed since people, especially at work, will respond in the manner they're supposed to respond.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

mia-me said:


> Self-report is inherently flawed since people, especially at work, will respond in the manner they're supposed to respond.


But then it reflects the common norm of their society, which is exactly the purpose of this research, no?


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Ewok City said:


> But then it reflects the common norm of their society, which is exactly the purpose of this research, no?


Depends on whether they abide by cultural norms or not, when those survey responses are put into action.


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8QFnoECA8QAQ&usg=AOvVaw01H4lDVtDhtcLXXWWxEInC[/URL]










Sample size smaller than 20 will not be used, because outliers will affect how the score will be. So I'd say it's statistically quite accurate in describing the values of their society.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I've filled out this test a couple of times.

These were my results.

Power Distance: 33 - 58
Individualism: 41 - 74
Masculinity: 34 - 93
Uncertainty Avoidance: 19 - 63
Long-Term Orientation: 14 - 44
Indulgence: 93 - 98

The only thing that seems certain that I have a HUGE indulgence and am somewhat short-term oriented.

The ideal countries for me would be New Zealand, Canada, Australia, South Africa and the United States. (They're all short-term oriented with high indulgence and not very high Power Distance, which seems to be my thing, but the US may be a stretch with too high individualism.)


----------



## Ewok City (Sep 21, 2020)

jetser said:


> The ideal countries for me would be New Zealand, Canada, Australia, South Africa and the United States. (They're all short-term oriented with high indulgence and not very high Power Distance, which seems to be my thing, but the US may be a stretch with too high individualism.)


That's wonderful, thanks for sharing! If I recall correctly US seems to be one of the highest in Individualism.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Ewok City said:


> That's wonderful, thanks for sharing! If I recall correctly US seems to be one of the highest in Individualism.


Yep, it's the highest.
Not much behind there is Australia and the UK.


----------

